# Thoughts please



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she sounds like my Layla right now. she had a false pregnancy after her first cycle & I think she is having another one...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually the answer to all your questions could be yes, but they could be no. All dogs are different and react differently. As for the heat cycle you need to understand that a dog goes through all the same hormonal changes whether they are pregnant or not. You will likely see her nipples enlarge for about a month after she is out of season. About 6-8 weeks after she is out of season she will return to "normal", hormonally speaking.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

*Just be careful!*

The only bad thing I can think of that may happen (and it usually happens six or more weeks after the end of the season) is pyometra, where lethargy is a major symptom. Make sure there is no discharge and her abdomen is not swollen.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your help, it's really out of character. When i walk her she is by my side instead of at the end of lead sniffing. The fields are really muddy and she is looking at me all the time with her ears down as if to say i don't want to get my feet wet.

She also seems to have short cat naps and soon as she is disturbed she gets up and within 5 minutes lays down and watches us walk about.


She just seems down at the moment, but we are taking her to the vets for test's on saturday.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> The only bad thing I can think of that may happen (and it usually happens six or more weeks after the end of the season) is pyometra, where lethargy is a major symptom. Make sure there is no discharge and her abdomen is not swollen.


Please have a vet check her out. Pyometra is a very bad thing. It is an infection in the uterus and can kill a dog if not diagnosed in time.

My Katie got Pyometra and it it wasn't for the discharge, she would have died. 

Pat


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ellesimmo said:


> Thanks for your help, it's really out of character. When i walk her she is by my side instead of at the end of lead sniffing. The fields are really muddy and she is looking at me all the time with her ears down as if to say i don't want to get my feet wet.
> 
> She also seems to have short cat naps and soon as she is disturbed she gets up and within 5 minutes lays down and watches us walk about.
> 
> ...


I do not mean to scare you but the posts on pyometra are worth checking. If the time schedule fits the 6-10 weeks since she was in season, do NOT wait till Saturday to get her to the vet. There are virtually two types of pyometra. The "open pyometra" CAN be lethal and it is characterized by what you have described and a foul discharge. The other is "Closed pyometra". Again it is characterized by wha you describe but there is no discharge, all the poison stays inside. It IS more times than not lethal as the owners do not realize what is happening.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Popebendgoldens said:


> My Katie got Pyometra and it it wasn't for the discharge, she would have died.
> 
> Pat


And Pat is a VERY experienced dog person. If she could almost overlook it imagine how easy it is for those of us with much less experience.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Popebendgoldens said:


> Please have a vet check her out. Pyometra is a very bad thing. It is an infection in the uterus and can kill a dog if not diagnosed in time.
> 
> My Katie got Pyometra and it it wasn't for the discharge, she would have died.
> 
> Pat


I agree Pat - when I first read the symptoms I immediately thought Pyo...
Erica


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> And Pat is a VERY experienced dog person. If she could almost overlook it imagine how easy it is for those of us with much less experience.


Thanks but before I had Katie my other 2 female goldens had been spayed before I got them. ( Both were from my mom, one had hip displaysia and the other had some serious personality problems (long long story)) I was hoping to breed Katie and had no experience with Pyometra. I was to the point of thinking that Katie had had gotten Lyme disease and fortunately was talking to my mom on the phone, when I noticed the discharge. Her uterus weighed about 7lbs (after the operation) and would have died had I not gotten her to the vet in time.

Btw, another idea to have the vet check is Lyme disease. 
Lyme disease can manifest itself in many ways. (For all those in Texas, there is Lyme disease here.)

Pat


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys, i take on board what your saying we have just put a call in to bring the vets forward.

Any more help will be great.

Keep you posted.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Elle & Layla do sound very similar. Lay has only been out of heat for a week. she bounces back and forth from lethargy to her normal bouncy self.

good luck with Elle, I'm interested to hear what the vets think. Personally, I think Lay is having another false pregnancy & I'm right there with her & the early pregnancy fatigue...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Elle & Layla do sound very similar. Lay has only been out of heat for a week. she bounces back and forth from lethargy to her normal bouncy self.

good luck with Elle, I'm interested to hear what the vets think. Personally, I think Lay is having another false pregnancy & I'm right there with her & the early pregnancy fatigue...


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Whats going on ?????? Bella is now feeling unwell, we can't think of anything they have eaten or picked up in the fields.

She is sleepy and you can see in her face she is below par.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I assume you have not yet had Elle to the vet. I would bring Bella to the vet with Elle tomorrow.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm wondering if Bella is also feeling unwell, they could have a viral infection, something which may be passed from one dog to the other. Its a good job they're off to the vets tomorrow, the best thing to put your mind at rest and to rule out anything too nasty. 

Will be thinking about you all... I can only liken the stress of them being ill to when I had small children and they couldn't tell you what was wrong.

Good luck at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

I think we might have sussed out Bella's problem. We have just been out in the garden and found one of fat balls we put in the trees lying on the floor and it's empty :doh:

So that might explain the upset stomach, so i think she will be on rice and chicken tomorrow just to settle her stomach.

Elle is due at the vets in the morning i assume she will have a blood test as tonight she is still not up to much.

Keep you posted 


Has anyone got another food option for settling a dodgy stomach or is rice and chicken the best option ????


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Ellesimmo said:


> Has anyone got another food option for settling a dodgy stomach or is rice and chicken the best option ????


our vet always makes us fast them for 24 hours. they are pitiful for a while, but it turns them around fast. hope all is well!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi just returned from the vets, Bella has gastroenteritis of which she is being treated for with antibiotics. Told to drink little and encourage her to eat little and often.

The concerning worry is that Bella is the fifth dog to be treated at the vets for this condition this week. It appears that all dogs have been walked on the same nature land that is used by most dog owners.

She is sleeping right now so at least she is settled. Last night she spent most of the time in the garden in and out the dog flap like a yo-yo.

Little Elle was looked at by the vet, who said it was her hormones racing and because the bodys inmune system relaxes when a season starts to allow for potential mating, her body has not recovered to its normal condition leaving her run down or under the weather.

He suggested having her spaded in 2 months to give her enough time to build her strength up.
We would love her to have a litter but her health is more important.

Thanks for your help and advice, and i am sure the simmo girls will be back to normal soon.


----------

